# New puppy pic (Updates )



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The breeder sent me a 6week picture of my puppy . She's flying in on the 22nd. I'm thinking about getting pet insurance. It's about $25.00 a month. It may be worth it due to how much this dog costs me and potential health issues related to the breed even tho the parents have been fully tested. 

Here's puppy at 6 weeks, and parents


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking poodle, they are smart dogs.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my god. She's so cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenmommy, did you go Goth?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

No lol I'm not goth


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I am UBER jealous! I miss my Standard Poodle every. single. day. Your puppy is stunning and I hope you will post lots of pictures as she grows up. I have to say too that I adore the clip jobs on the adults, I used to keep my Ace clipped like that only a little shorter because it's so hot here. I think that clip really accentuates the beautiful faces of poodles.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!Now I want a puppy(not!).Love the color and you get to pick out her hair-dos.Poodles are so smart and you got the real deal-no ankle biters.I think if you have a dog it should be big,the only problem with big dogs is they take most of the bed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope my bed is big enough!
Last night I ordered an identification tag with "I'm lost please call my mommy". I did put a name on the tag. Roxanne. I also looked up pet insurance to see what is offered and how much. 

I don't know if I should take her to the old vet that took care of our dog, or my newer vet that sees my chickens. The older one is closer. I like the newer one. Hard choice.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Be sure and get a microchip..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, that too. My horse has one as well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG I am on overload. My puppy's coming Tues. 3/22 and I'm so nervous I cry. I am now worried that she will be scared on her trip in the plane. She has a stop in Baltimore and I hope they don't lose her. I had to leave United a message on where I can pick her up. I hope its in the terminal because it's a nice terminal and I could spend the day there. No nicer terminal anywhere. I think there's a total of 7 Starbucks there. 

I have bought enough stuff for health and beauty that I could open a store. I wonder if she'll like me? I guess after a 7 hour trip, she'll love anyone. She should be in the crate that first night home but I would rather her be on my bed with me. Maybe the crate on the bed. 

Those poodle people get their poodles these collars that won't break the hair on their neck. Maybe I need one of them too. The breeder ships her with a blanket that smells of her puppy mates. 

My husband may not go with me. Maybe it's for the best because we will do nothing but look for restrooms. Maybe I'll take my mother. 

Maybe I should just stop reading those poodle care things because they say poodles need a long walk every day, play every day, brush hair every day, bathing once every 2 weeks or so, training, etc. Almost makes me feel like I'm going to fall short on the duties.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Alot of "maybe's" and frets in your post Karen. You're anxious. Dont worry, you're new pup will be just fine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes quit reading all the chatter on the web!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stay away from Starbucks, if you're like this now they're liable to arrest you from the caffein overload.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Stay away from Starbucks, if you're like this now they're liable to arrest you from the caffein overload.


What SHE said!

Calm down, you will fall in love and so will she. Let it happen!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Why is this the only place I come that lowers blood pressure?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Why is this the only place I come that lowers blood pressure?


 Because we embrace craziness instead of fighting it lol makes life much easier


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your new puppy will be fine on the plane.We raised Weimaraners and I put 1 on a plane to go to Arizona from Ohio.He made it just fine and lives happily ever after with my BF.It cost as much to send him as a human fare.Right now you're looking at the big picture which is intimadating.You need to break it down and just think of your 1st week,getting to know each other,the pup getting familiar with new surroundings,etc.One day at a time.It'll all come together.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good word, CQ!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I emailed the United pet transport and found out that the puppy will be brought to the cargo warehouse which is on a different road behind the airport. They always have to make things complicated. I think we're taking the motorhome because of hubby's bladder. 

Tuesday is getting close!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, I had to take the puppy somewhere else to take him to the cargo site.No where near the actual airport.I had to buy a cage so big,water and food bowls that attach to the cage,food,bottled water,vet papers and travel papers.When my BF got him he was sooo thirsty and she said the water hadn't been opened.He had been in the cage for 12-18 hours,I don't remember which,for a 5 hour flight.He survived and weighs in at a whopping 125 lbs.He had to be a certain age, but don't remember what(my memory sucks),to fly.He was ok and I'm sure your new pup will be ok,too.Stay off this forum for a week or two (except for occasional pics) so you and the pup bond.Good luck tomorrow!


----------

